# Looking for Land to Lease.



## nix03 (Mar 23, 2022)

Got the dreaded call last night the property sold I have been hunting for years. So looking for land for hunting. Would love a place that has good deer and turkeys but turkeys are not a deal breaker. Would like to hunt Madison, Oglethorpe, Banks, Jackson, Franklin, Oconee, Clarke, Wilkes or Morgan Counties. I have a tractor with FIL and several attachments that could help with maintaining the land.
Thanks.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 23, 2022)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## GerChap (Mar 24, 2022)

My brother and I are also in search of a lease or club and have another 3-4 cousins who are looking. If you find anything and would consider merging interests please reply or send me a message. If I find a possible lease, if you wish, I can reach out to you. Thanks.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 24, 2022)

Good luck to all y’all I’ve been looking since May of last year when I got the certified get off letter! Didn’t know how good I had it. Had a good hunting 96 acres tract for 28 years that I could pay myself had a old house could stay in. Hadn’t come close to finding anything to replace


----------



## GerChap (Mar 24, 2022)

Combing efforts to increase potential for land to hunt I believe may be a bright idea.


----------



## nix03 (Apr 13, 2022)

Not opposed to that Gerchap. I'm open to almost anything.


----------



## GerChap (Apr 13, 2022)

Copy that.


----------



## nix03 (May 12, 2022)

...


----------



## TyWarnerRobins (May 14, 2022)

What's the going rate for land to lease in Crawford County for about 100 acres?


----------



## nix03 (May 15, 2022)

TyWarnerRobins said:


> What's the going rate for land to lease in Crawford County for about 100 acres?


I have no idea.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 15, 2022)

timber company or private


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> timber company or private


Both. ??


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 15, 2022)

I know i talked to one guy that leases from a timber company it went to 16.00 per acre that was if he paid early. I give a 11.00 per acre on a private tract a friend of mine pays 16.oo on a private tract. IF you lease off of a land finding group like BC you are looking at 20.00 or so per acre.


----------

